# Jumanji wird zum Videospiel ... und albern - erster Trailer zum neuen Film



## Launethil (29. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jumanji wird zum Videospiel ... und albern - erster Trailer zum neuen Film* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jumanji wird zum Videospiel ... und albern - erster Trailer zum neuen Film


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juni 2017)

Baywatch hat mit der Serie von damals auch nichts gemein. Muss aber nicht heißen, dass es gleich schlecht ist. Baywatch würde ich mir durchaus mal geben und Jumanji auch. Einfach, weil ich Dwayne Johnson als Schauspieler ziemlich genial finde und er einfach zu seinen Rollen passt.  Und auch immer die richtige Portion Humor dazu gibt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juni 2017)

> Der neue Streifen ändert obendrein die Prämisse. Jumanji ist nun Brett- statt Videospiel.


Versteh ich nicht. Im Original mit Robin Williams war Jumanji auch schon ein Brettspiel.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. Juni 2017)

Also vom ersten Eindruck her: Eine gelungene Neuinterpretation. Könnte man sich überlegen reinzugehen. Allein schon wegen Jack Black, aber da wäre ja auch noch Dwayne Johnson und Kevin Hart! Jep...okay ich geh rein


----------



## Launethil (30. Juni 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Im Original mit Robin Williams war Jumanji auch schon ein Brettspiel.



Das ist auch tatsächlich nicht zu verstehen, weil's andersherum richtig gewesen wäre -.-
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## huenni87 (30. Juni 2017)

Also das hat irgendwie ja gar nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Jumanji zu tun. Klar, deswegen muss der Film nicht schlecht sein. Nur hatte ich irgendwie was anderes erwartet.


----------



## CryPosthuman (30. Juni 2017)

Sieht ja echt witzig aus! Man kann von The Rock halten was man will: Ich mag ihn und er zeigt gerade The Miz den Mittelfinger..


----------



## Fireball8 (30. Juni 2017)

Hatte auch eher drauf gehofft, dass die Sachen aus dem Videospiel in die reale Welt hinauskommen. So wie es eben beim Original mehr oder weniger der Fall war. Nichtsdestotrotz ein Cast den ich mag. Als ich Jack Black sah musste ich einfach direkt schmunzeln, seit dem Auftritt von Tenacious D bei RaR letztes Jahr finde ich ihn einfach noch genialer. Auch wenn er musikalisch etwas mehr auf dem Kasten hat als schauspielerisch


----------



## steel2000 (30. Juni 2017)

Wie die Geschichte zusammenhängt und ob es Verbindungen / Verweise zum ersten Teil gibt, sei mal dahingestellt. Was ich nach dem Sehen des Trailers gelungen fand, sind die Leistungen der Schauspieler. Denn nur so tun als ob oder wirklich komisch zu sein - der Humor kam gut herüber.
Werde ich mich nun eher wahrscheinlich im Kino anschauen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. Juni 2017)

Wie? Was? Neues Jumanji? SAKRILEG! BLASPHEMIE!
Oh, ist ein eigener Teil? Ich hatte ja schon Befürchtungen. Das Original mit Robin Williams ist für mich persönlich eigtl. unantastbar. Das kann man nicht neu verfilmen!
Aber wenn es eigenständig ist, dann kann ich damit leben. Mal sehen wie es sich auf das Original bezieht.
Vor allem mit The Rock und Jack Black könnte das durchaus lustig werden. Muss ich mir wohl ansehen.


----------

